# Musky reels and lure for sale



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

I have two Abu Garcia 6500 reels for sale. They are used but in great condition. I tear all of my reels down every year and clean and regrease. I am looking for $40.00 each. The lure that I have for sale is a 2006 Talonz deep threat. It is the 12'' model and retails for $65.00. I want $45 for the deep threat. It is orange bellied perch. It is in good condition, but has a little bit of hook rash from the middle hook. I can email photos or you can see them. I will be at the musky show in Columbus this weekend on Saturday and Sunday. I will be in the Jimmy Bucktail booth.

Jason Tentler


----------



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

Other ABU Garcia


----------



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

Talonz Deep Threat


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

pm sent...........


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Post a pic of a $65 lure please..........


----------



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is the picture. I hope this one works


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

i have sent three pms since you posted this. are they still for sale?


----------



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

They are still for sale. I have responded to all of your PMs. I just noticed that since I have only a limited amount of posts. I can not send PMs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

jason, i sent my email. see if that works. if not, i'll try again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

jason, i will send my email address again.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

edit.......................


----------



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

Rapman I have sent you an email this morning. The talonz is sold.


----------



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

Rapman check your email I sent you the pictures


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

jason, i saw them. ratz, i bought a reel yesterday. figured you had sold them when i didn't hear from you. sorry.


----------



## JasonT (Dec 5, 2008)

No problem. I am sorry that it took so long. It has been pretty crazy the last two weeks


----------

